# Omega Speedmaster X-33



## waitingame (Apr 23, 2005)

Hello all, a first post.

I'm a bit of an Omega freak and have both manual winds and automatics. I've just seen a Speedmaster X-33 locally at what looks to be a good price and was wondering do you quartz types have any thoughts about this model?

Thanks

Martin


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome Martin,

I like Omegas too (as do many here) and I'm sure its a fine watch. I have no idea what a "reasonable" price is for an X-33, as it's not a watch that's ever been high on my personal agenda. But as long as you are happy with the price - that's the most important thing.

It would be great to see some of your collection when you have time, in the meantime - here's one of mine:


----------



## waitingame (Apr 23, 2005)

ESL said:


> It would be great to see some of your collection when you have time, in the meantime - here's one of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll dust off my camera and post some to the Swiss watch forum

Martin


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Martin, looking forward to your pics


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Martin

It is a thing I have never seen in real life. If the price is right sure buy it and if it is bigger and uglier than it looks on the 'net then you could move it on.

They are a bit pricey to start with, not sure how much exactly but maybe you know.


----------

